# Easy Cheap Lunch



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?Store=1&Product=111670

http://www.mysupermarket.se/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?Store=4&Product=78601

Half pack of the rice to one pack of tuna - stock up whilst on offer in Tesco, been on this 3 weeks now and still not bored!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i bought some fish called artic char....a quid for to nice size frozen fillets..same as salmon


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

huh?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry The Huh? was for the spam that someone had posted up- trolliness- gone now good old mods:thumb:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Boots meal meal is an easy cheap lunch


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

I've also been living off these for the last few weeks. The whole range is delicious, far tastier than that uncle Ben's ****e. Think the lemon and corriander rice is the nicest.

Just about every supermarket has it on offer inc. Iceland.


----------

